
A.I. Researchers Leave Elon Musk Lab to Begin Robotics Startup - breck
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/06/technology/artificial-intelligence-start-up.html?_r=0
======
davidfarmer
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15644299)
(1 comment as of 20171109)

